# LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler



## Kennedy87 (5. Juni 2011)

*LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

Huhu,
da ich hier neu bin, einmal einen schönen gruß aus österreich 

Habe eine wichtige/dringende frage:

ich  bin seit neuestens im besitz eines cooler master haf x gehäuses. da  dieser über einen led on/off knopf verfügt (mit welchen man den front  led lüfter ein- und ausknipst) hab ich mir überlegt, dass ich den  hinteren 140mm und den seitlichen 200mm Lüfter gegen LED lüfter tausche.

da  die 140 und 200mm led lüfter der bitfenix spectre serie über einen 2  pin anschluss verfügen welcher mir ermöglicht die led´s ein- und  auszuschalten möcht ich die nun mit dem led knopf verbinden.
vom  knopf geht ein ~30cm kabel mit 2pin anschluss hinunter und trifft auf  das 2 pin kabel vom front led lüfter, da hätt ich gern nen verteiler  dazwischen gehängt, damit ich den hinteren und seitlichen noch  dazuhängen kann, also ein dreierverteiler... gibts den in 2pin  ausführung oder kann man da auch nen drei pin verteiler nehmen??
hab von der materie so ziemlich keine ahnung, bin noch neu im business  

und noch ne frage:
is der Caseking.de » Lüfter » LED Lüfter - Ultra » BitFenix Spectre 200mm Lüfter Red LED - black nur so zu montieren, dass er aus dem gehäuse bläst? oder geht es auch irgendwie dass er reinbläst??
würde mir gerne statt dem 200 den 230mm nehmen, aber der passt nicht seitlich aufs blech grml 

könnt ihr mir da vl weiterhelfen?

mfg kenny


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

Deinen Ultra-Lüfter kannst du so wie im Anhang zu sehen, montieren.

Als Hülsenmaterial eignen sich je nach Gewicht des Lüfters, Trinkröhrchen, Gümmischläuche, Plast-/Metallhülsen.

Drei Lüfter mit 0.4Ampere Strombedarf an einen Lüfteranschluß am Mainboard anschließen, kann diesen Überlasten!!!
Im besten Fall, je nach Schutzschaltung der Onboard- Regelung, drehen die Lüfter Hoch und Runter. (bis zum Totalausfall der Regelung)

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...r-Power-Adapter-Platine-4Pin-Molex::6326.html
( zu dem Link: Wenn der Stecker-Fan LED an den Anschluß an einen Lüfteranschluß auf einem Mainbord kommt, nimm diesen Adapter und stecke den Stecker auf die zwei Pins für + und -. Was du dann nicht brauchst lässt du einfach weg) 

Benutze zu deinem Vorhaben eine separate Lüftersteuerung mit ausreichend Stromabgabe!!

Nachteil deiner Variante ist, das alle drei Lüfter mit der selben Spannung versorgt werden. 

Sollte ein nicht regelbarer Lüfter, oder nur ein regelbarer Lüfter in deiner Anschlußvariante vorhanden sein, beeinflußen sich diese eventuell untereinander. Das zeigt sich durch periodisches schnell hochdrehen und wieder langsamdrehen aller Lüfter, oder sie laufen erst gar nicht an, bzw nur mit einer von einem Lüfter vorgegebenen Geschwindigkeit.

Dies kann man nur mit Lüftern der gleichen Bauserie und mit identischen Daten vermeiden. Eine separate feste Drehzahlanpassung ist mit entsprechenden Vorwiderständen realisierbar.

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...-3-Pin-Spannungsadapter-12V-auf-95V::176.html


----------



## Kennedy87 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

hmm wahrscheinlich gute erklärung von dir, aber ich blick mich da von hint bis vorn net durch.
ich hab mir als lüftersteuerung Lüfterregelung SCYTHE Kaze Master Ace, 4-Kanal, schwarz diese geholt
die 3pin stecker der lüfter kommen auf die steuerung, scho klar aber
ich brauche einen verteiler in etwa so wie dieser: Caseking.de » Lüfter » Adapter-Kabel » 3-Pin Y-Kabel
das brauch ich statt 2 fach aber 3 fach und das wichtigste net 3 pin  sondern 2 pin anschlüsse, will ja damit nur die led lamperl ein und  ausschalten...
gibts das??

zu deiner zeichnung echt klasse, variante 1 werd ich nehmen da ich passende schrauben schon zuhause hab


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) Adapter 4Pin (12V) auf 4x 3Pin Molex (12V) 81013 ?


----------



## Kennedy87 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

@ koyote:
ne funzt leider ned da das 4 gleiche anschlüsse hat,
brauch 1 x weiblich auf 3 x männlich (bild ich mir jetzt ein)


----------



## Kennedy87 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

kann das Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Inline Lüfter Adapterkabel 3-Pin zu 6x 3-Pin vl funktionieren???
das sind zwar 3pin buchsen haben aber eigentlich nur 2 pin anschlüsse oder verplan ich da was?


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

Ich deutete schon an das ich nicht weis mit welchem Ende des LED-Kabels der Lüfter angeschlossen wird. Dazu bräuchte man schon eine genauere Angabe. Im Caseking-Foto wird der Lüfter ohne Anschluß dargestellt!


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

BitFenix.com » Products » Accessories » Spectre LED siehe Galerie-Bilder

Nach dieser Abbildung vom Hersteller ist der männliche Stecker am Anschluß des Lüfters anzuschließen. 

Der Stecker mit der Aufschrift Fan-LED (schwarz) wird auf die PLUS- und MINUS-Pin aufgesteckt. 

Welche das sind, am aufgelöteten männlichen Steckerteil des Adapters, kannst du am Stecker des eigentlichen Lüfter-Steckers erkennen. 

Der empfohlene Adapter ist aber zusätzlich notwendig, da die LED-Spannungsversorgung separat zur Verfügung gestellt werden muß! 

Ein Vorwiderstand scheint aber nicht extra nötig zu sein, so das der direkte Anschluß an den Adapter möglich ist.


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

Ich gehe mal davon, aus das du den noch gar nicht in den Händen hast.


----------



## schlappe89 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*



Kennedy87 schrieb:


> kann das Caseking.de » PC-Zubehör » Adapter-Kabel » Inline Lüfter Adapterkabel 3-Pin zu 6x 3-Pin vl funktionieren???
> das sind zwar 3pin buchsen haben aber eigentlich nur 2 pin anschlüsse oder verplan ich da was?


 
hier stand nix


----------



## Kennedy87 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

hmm
boah ich denk glaub ich zu kompliziert 
vom lüfter geht eine 2 pin weiblich buchse weg...
dh.: ich kann den 6 fach verteiler nehmen; den stecker vom on/off knopf steck ich dann in die weibliche 3 pin buchse, den ersten männlichen vom verteiler auf den power adapter und dann nacheinander die lüfter auf den verteiler oder wie??
ich hoff mal man verzeiht mir meine unwissenheit

edit:
@schlappe89:
die stromversorgung für die lüfter und die drehzahl mach ich alles über die lüfterregelung;
ich hab aufn gehäuse einen led on/off knopf für den front led Lüfter, ich will an diesen knopf aber nicht nur den front lüfter hängen haben sondern auch den seitlichen und hinteren led lüfter; über den knopf will ich nur die led´s an und ausschalten


----------



## Kennedy87 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

hmm
boah ich denk glaub ich zu kompliziert 
vom lüfter geht eine 2 pin weiblich buchse weg...
dh.: ich kann den 6 fach verteiler nehmen; den stecker vom on/off knopf  steck ich dann in die weibliche 3 pin buchse, den ersten männlichen vom  verteiler auf den power adapter und dann nacheinander die lüfter auf den  verteiler oder wie??
ich hoff mal man verzeiht mir meine unwissenheit

edit:
@schlappe89:
die stromversorgung für die lüfter und die drehzahl mach ich alles über die lüfterregelung;
ich hab aufn gehäuse einen led on/off knopf für den front led Lüfter,  ich will an diesen knopf aber nicht nur den front lüfter hängen haben  sondern auch den seitlichen und hinteren led lüfter; über den knopf will  ich nur die led´s an und ausschalten

edit2:
mei i-net hat grad a lettn


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

Mach bitte mal ein Foto vom LED-Anschluß des LED-Gehäuseanschlußes. Wenn man das nicht im Detail sieht ist es schwer was genaueres zu sagen bzw. eine Skizze zu machen.


----------



## Kennedy87 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
hier sieht man die weibliche 2pin buchse des lüfters

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
hier sieht man den männlichen 2pin stecker vom on/off knopf

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
und hier der on/off knopf auf der front des gehäuses


----------



## Kennedy87 (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
hier sieht man die weibliche 2pin buchse des lüfters

http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/6/20110605194904.jpg/
hier sieht man den männlichen 2pin stecker vom on/off knopf

ImageShack® - Online Photo and Video Hosting
und hier der on/off knopf auf der front des gehäuses


----------



## Cuddleman (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: LED Lüfter 2 pin anschluss/verteiler*

Hast du gut gemacht. Man kann damit was anfangen.

Inline Lüfter Adapterkabel 3-Pin zu 6x 3-Pin

Bei diesem Adapter ist der weibliche Steckerteil mit dem vom LED-Gehäuseschalter zu verbinden. Die anderen männlichen Steckerteile mit denen der einzelnen Lüfter. Sollten die Codiernasen bzw. Codierstege im Weg sein, diese einfach wegbrechen, oder die beiden Stege des abgebildeten Frontlüfterstecker mit einem Messer entfernen. Alle Stecker unbedingt polrichtig montieren.

Den anderen Adapter brauchst du nun nicht mehr.

Das dürfte nun die endgültige Lösung sein.

Viel Spaß mit der schaltbaren Beleuchtung!


----------

